# Just joined - 3.2 V6 Shopping



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Stumbled across this forum whilst looking for my next car.

I have my heart set on a TT as my next car and at the moment I have a budget of £5-6K with another 1/2K available the month after for servicing/sending the car to a specialist.

My only question would really be, am I being stupid for getting the V6, I don't mind the running on maintenance costs as I am going into the military so it will only get ripped around the roads once every few months and will be tucked up in the garage for the rest of the time. With the V6 I have seen a load of options in my price range but don't know whether DSG or Manual would be the better option, obviously the DSG looks the part and has the "pedigree-esque" feel of shifting from the wheel, but I have heard it's the weak link so I'm a little on the fence about it.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

If the V6 had been avail in 2001, I would still have it, but can't bear to part with my 225 after all these years.

Hoggy.


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners
> 
> Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
> ...


Thanks mate, just sent the forum £5 for marketplace access to see if there are any on there for sale.

Also forgot to mention I'm in Stockton-on-Tees, there is a lovely SLine TT parked outside my window at the moment but I've never seen the owner.


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

This one caught my eye, what do you guys think?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... 1069979798


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> This one caught my eye, what do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... 1069979798


Hi, Looks nice & it's a manual which are not common.Worth looking at.
Hoggy.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice clean looking TT and price is ok, if you can verify..
3 or 4 owners as the advert conflicts.
V6 didn't come with a spare wheel\spacesaver..maybe an extra..and also may not fit over the front brakes..
temp gauge reading looks a little high, but maybe due to running hot for the advert pictures.

Try using the buyers guide on the V6 Community page
Happy hunting 
steve


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

V6RUL said:


> Nice clean looking TT and price is ok, if you can verify..
> 3 or 4 owners as the advert conflicts.
> V6 didn't come with a spare wheel\spacesaver..maybe an extra..and also may not fit over the front brakes..
> temp gauge reading looks a little high, but maybe due to running hot for the advert pictures.
> ...


Thanks! I've got my Golf up for sale to see if that gets a bit more cash than the trade in value so may be able to get something even nicer.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Golf is sold so 5.5k cash burning a hole in my pocket, just need to find the right TT now!


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

All done, got myself a V6 off of this forum!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## G1TT (Dec 20, 2014)

Great, welcome to _TT_ world! Enjoy the V6, it looks like a good un there..


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

G1TT said:


> Great, welcome to _TT_ world! Enjoy the V6, it looks like a good un there..


Thanks, I'm very pleased with it!


----------

